# TESTOBOLIN - ALPHA PHARMA anyone tried???



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone got any experience with this?

running my first jab cycle (its test enanthate)

500mg e/w, but think im going to split into two jabs because ive heard 2ml (250mg per 1ml vial) in one go causes bad pip?

anyone any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Havent used that before bud i would try just jabbing 2ml mate the pip cant be that bad, i have jabbed 2.5ml of lixus t400 in delt now that is fvcking pip LOL


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

Merouria said:


> Havent used that before bud i would try just jabbing 2ml mate the pip cant be that bad, i have jabbed 2.5ml of lixus t400 in delt now that is fvcking pip LOL


 :lol: :lol: yeah lixus is a lot worse!!!!

2ml of testobolin is painless mate,you won't even know it's there.It's test e so 2ml once a week will be fine:thumbup1:

I'm using the stuff at the moment


----------



## eddiebrain22 (Aug 7, 2008)

sweet i may just go for it then! first jab ever later on today!!!

nervous to say the least!


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Im doing 3 ml week of Testobolin its giving me bad pip Im shooting in quads Im 5½ week in on a 4k cal diret and gains are ok but not great, gained 5.5 kg but I suspect it to be mostly blood, water and fat arms only up 1 cm, and Im sure they they shrink that cm once I stop. so hoping to see more over the next few weeks. I don't have any sides nor do my libido seems elevated, but everyone I ask says the gear is g2g prehaps I just expect too much


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

The more recent reviews are that AP are one of the top labs, Perhaps they have got better since you used them?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

And pointless bump of the month goes to ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

(claps) (wolf whistles) woooo!!! congrats


----------

